# Drylok inside AND out?



## slideaboot (May 1, 2011)

So, I had some students at my school build an enclosure and they're about finished (perk of being the construction teacher's friend, eh?).

I'm about to pick up some drylok, but am unsure about how much to get to put down four good coats. It's an 8 (long) x 3 (deep) x 2.5 (high) with good size sliding glass doors. So, less than a hundred square feet or so...the can says it covers about 100 square feet. This sounds like it could get pricey...

Am I missing something? Or do I need four, or even possibly 8 (if I have to do the outside too) cans of this stuff? I know that you're supposed to start with thin layers, but I don't really know what that means in terms of product consumption since I've never used it.


Any help for a lost man would be helpful. Thanks~


----------



## frost (May 1, 2011)

i doubt youll need more than one or two cans.unless your trying to make it so thick it will peal off like 1 inch fat.lol


----------



## Rhetoric (May 1, 2011)

I've only heard of people doing the inside. Thin layers like being spread evenly, lightly. It doesn't need to be caked on, if you cake the layers on its going to take longer to dry, I think thats why they do 4ish thin layers vs a couple FAT layers.


----------



## james.w (May 1, 2011)

I used about 1.5 gallons on my 8x3.5x2.5' enclosure. I wouldn't waste the money on Drylok to put it on the outside, just use paint.


----------



## hanniebann (May 1, 2011)

I only used one can of drylok for my 6x2.5x2 and I was able to do three or four thick ish coats, and then i still had a third of the can or more left to use on the outside, and extra coat the bottom.


----------



## slideaboot (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys...this definitely helps. I guess I'll have plenty of time in-between coats to determine whether or not I'll need to run to the hardware store to get more. 

How much COLORED PAINT, if I was to use color, would I put into the can to get a good pigment? 

If I DON'T add color, will it just be white?


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

I believe they have white, gray, and tan. I'm not sure how much color is needed for tinting as I went with gray and am happy with it.


----------



## Toby_H (May 2, 2011)

I've worked with Drylok a whole lot on industrial applications as well as many animal projects. 

Making multiple thin layers is better in many ways than fewer thicker layers. Using a nice primer base will make the can of Drylok go a lot farther.

As mentioned, Drylok comes in White, Tan and Gray. Regular latex paint pigments can be added to latex based Drylok to alter the color. I've found it takes approx double the dosage of pigment to acheive a color. 

Drylok, Kilz and high grade weather proof paint all run about $20 per gal. Though Drylok cures rough like concrete so I don't think it would make a good exterrior paint. My main enclosure is stained then polyurethaned and my original grow out cage is painted with Kilz on the outside.


----------



## hanniebann (May 2, 2011)

When I went to Home Depot, they only had white, but the guy added pigment for me to make a "sand color." I thought white would be a bit overwhelming ;]


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

I just went to Home Depot and Lowes to get another can of Drylok and both places only had white. I had them tint it for me to try and match the gray I already had and it ended up a little dark, but it works.


----------



## slideaboot (May 3, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! Wonder what my big, bad tegus would think about having a nice, hot pink cage...

Ok, maybe not.


----------



## Toby_H (May 3, 2011)

I think they would get used to it very quickly and it wouldn't bother them at all...

...although I'd probably make fun of ya...


----------



## slideaboot (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, Toby, that's fair. I'd probably give myself some crap, too!


----------

